

Former Treasury Secretary Says He "Forgot" That People Had To "Afford Their House" - rfurmani
http://consumerist.com/5115736/former-treasury-secretary-says-he-forgot-that-people-had-to-afford-their-house

======
tokenadult
It does seem very odd to forget that house prices can't rise forever at a much
faster rate than incomes. I knew my local market was in a bubble all the way
back in the year 2001, because I could see that prices had no sensible
relationship to local salaries.

